# $75 to Recall a Warrant



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hello members,
did anyone see on Fox 25 the special report about how cities and towns are getting cheated out of money owed to them when a said police officer arrests a person for a default warrant. Massachusetts has a mandatory law stating when a city or town police officer arrest someone on a default warrant the person who defaults on that warrant owes the court $75 which in turn the $75 fee goes to the city and town. Fox 25 issue was that judges from Assachusetts are not enforcing this mandatory law and in turn cities and towns are losing money owed to them. Cities and towns like Boston are owed almost $200,000 Springfield is owed $50,000 and the list goes on and on.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Money should go to a Department and not the City. Im sure in Boston, The smaller departments are the ones serving a good portion of the warrants. 

But then again, if you have a chief that wouldnt spend the money on the officers, what good does it do


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

union1, You're right, it would suck if the Chief didn't use that money towards Officers. But it would still push more money into the dept budget for other things...i.e. equipt. or programs,


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Anybody know what the chap &amp; sec are?


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

*Default Warrant*

I think this is what you are looking for:

ARREST, EXAMINATION, COMMITMENT AND BAIL 
Chapter 276: Section 30 Recall of default warrant; arrest

 Section 30. Notwithstanding any law, rule or regulation to the contrary, whenever a default warrant, issued in any jurisdiction in the commonwealth against any person, is recalled by a court, the court shall assess a fee of fifty dollars against the person in payment of the costs of recalling the warrant, except that upon a finding of good cause by the court the fee may be waived.

Any person arrested on a warrant issued because such person has forfeited or defaulted on his bail bond or recognizance or has been surrendered by a probation officer shall be required by the court to pay a fee of $75 payable to the city or town in which such arrest was effected, unless the judge finds that such person is indigent, in which case such person shall be required to perform one day of community service, unless the judge further finds that such person is physically or mentally unable to perform such service.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Check out this Chief's website.

http://www.massjudgesaccountability.us/

Click on Judicial outrages and go to # 7. He picked up on this awhile back and its been big news out here. This guy makes no bones about smacking around Judges and researches these type laws to back up his outrage. Also, if you have a documented incident that meets his criteria, email him. When the press airs this stuff, these flaming liberal judges are exposed to the public....


----------

